# Fruit Trees vs. Squirrels



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

This past season I lost at least 60% of my peaches to squirrels. Fencing didn't work, as they just climbed over, netting kept them from running away with the fruit but they would nibble thru the holes. I'd like to save as many of them as I can next year. I don't mind sharing but they are greedy lil buggers. Too many to trap and relocate. Any solutions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Lawn chair, 6-pack and a pellet gun? 

A friend did this and it stopped them. Make a metal disk that goes around the tree. Squirrels can't get past it.










Another option is to get some thin sheet metal and wrap the tree trunk with that. They can't climb up the metal. 24" tall sheet metal attached to the trunk is "normally" enough but it depends on how low your branches are and what kind of squirrels you have. Basically, if they can they climb the trunk to the bottom of that metal then jump to a branch it won't work.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

There is nothing to do but get rid of them if you want any fruit. I have had the same problem. Not sure how big your squirrels are, but here they are fairly small. They can be trapped with big rat traps.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Plan on serving squirrel dumplings with your peach pie? Is it squirrel season where you are now? As a kid we always waited until after the first frost before hunting squirrels.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

In ky , 
if a critter is being a nuisance and destructive to property....its open season year round.

Im not sure if that pertains to 2 legged varmints..

This is the trap I use.

Hatsan .177 cal pellet rifle.



Jim


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes............... sadly, even though most of us prefer to avoid killing them, it is inevitably what must be done with problem squirrels. Most people do not realize how destructive they can be. Besides trashing your fruit trees, they will chew holes into grain bins and through the sides of buildings to gain access............ then trash everything inside.

We set rat traps and snares usually, as we do not have the hours to spend that are required to shoot them and make much of a dent in the population. Also, it is impossible for us to have a suitable firearm on us all the time and 9 times out of 10 when we do see them, they are somewhere that precludes using a bullet. Bullet holes in your out-buildings and equipment are frowned upon. 

Trapping works best for us and with the right sets you can do it safely and thin them out very quickly.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> Lawn chair, 6-pack and a pellet gun?
> 
> A friend did this and it stopped them. Make a metal disk that goes around the tree. Squirrels can't get past it.
> 
> ...


I tried something similar, I wrapped the trunk with some stove pipe but my trees are all dwarf varieties and the squirrels just jumped on the low hanging branches.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

phideaux said:


> In ky ,
> if a critter is being a nuisance and destructive to property....its open season year round.
> 
> Im not sure if that pertains to 2 legged varmints..
> ...


I have culled many squirrels using my .177 Gamo pellet gun but they just continue to migrate in. I guess I'll go to trapping then dispatching them, next.

Thanks to all that took the time to respond, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Dont think, that I just eliminate them for fun.

I was also brought up to never kill an animal (most animals, not possum or skunk) that I wasnt gonna use.

In summer I supplement my dog and cat diet with them, in winter , I supplement my diet with them.

Same thing with them pesky wabbits (garden variety type)that invade my garden, and mutiply like rabbits.

Hatsan .177 cal, 125 Sniper.



Jim


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This may not be good to do to your trees, but maybe a good thing to add to a metal sleeve on your trees. They used a little Vaseline. It is good entertainment though. I think squirrels have tenacity unlike any of us.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't know why I didn't think of this yesterday...

An owl decoy keeps the critters away (as well as small birds so just be aware of that as well).

Put it in or near your fruit trees. Move it around every few days.

Example.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> Don't know why I didn't think of this yesterday...
> 
> An owl decoy keeps the critters away (as well as small birds so just be aware of that as well).
> 
> ...


I bought a couple of those...... The squirrels kicked their ass. I kept finding them on the ground. Eventually they were all broke.

Kodeman:
You can always use this as a learning experience. Figuring out what type of trap works best for your location.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> I bought a couple of those...... The squirrels kicked their ass. I kept finding them on the ground. Eventually they were all broke.


You have some really nasty squirrels. 

I don't have a squirrel problem because my dog thinks they taste like chicken. 

The decoy does work for other critters. Chipmunks are my problem varmint.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> Don't know why I didn't think of this yesterday...
> 
> An owl decoy keeps the critters away (as well as small birds so just be aware of that as well).
> 
> ...


I actually have two owls nearby but I have never moved them. Will try that next season. Thanks.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I wonder about electric fences? I have no idea how strong the voltage is, your situation and how affective that would be.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

weedygarden said:


> I wonder about electric fences? I have no idea how strong the voltage is, your situation and how affective that would be.


A good electric fence works wonders for many things, but they are not the solution for everything. My wife and I have them and use them............ and we spent a pile of money installing them correctly and grounding them properly, but I can assure you they are not going to keep marauding squirrels, chipmunks or gophers out of your yard, nor will they protect your chickens from weasels or mink.

Ours delivers a hell of a jolt and is kicking out about 19,000 volts. I touched it accidentally once while working on a gate and it literally blew the wrench out of my hand and made my arm ache for a couple hours.  Our cows and sheep have a very healthy respect for it and it does a good job of keeping predators out during the growing season when the livestock is on pasture.

But............... once the snow flies we need to disconnect the bottom hot wire as it will be completely buried in the snow. Once you do that the coyotes, wolves, lynx, bobcat can slip under. Cougar can jump the whole fence at the best of times with no effort whatsoever. Bears are not an issue during the winter here as they have gone down for the long winter rest.

Even during the summer the lower wire would never be low enough to thwart squirrels, gophers (ground squirrels) or most rabbits. Certainly not going to thwart mink or weasels either.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

weedygarden,Now that was just too funny.I laughed until I cried watching that:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

